# UDEV crashing on restart

## NathanZachary

Hello all,

I just upgraded to udev-210, and followed the instructions for restarting it:

```

/etc/init.d/udev --nodeps restart

```

but now I show that it has crashed:

```

udev # /etc/init.d/udev status

 * status: crashed

```

and dmesg isn't providing a lot of information:

```

[8046922.782935] systemd-udevd[8211]: worker [8260] exit

[8046922.782938] systemd-udevd[8211]: worker [8260] cleaned up

[8046954.273454] systemd-udevd[8211]: validate module index

[8046954.273475] systemd-udevd[8211]: Check if link configuration needs reloading

[8046954.273510] systemd-udevd[8211]: udevd message (EXIT) received

[8046954.385448] systemd-udevd[8211]: unload module index

[8046954.385481] systemd-udevd[8211]: Unloaded link configuration context

[8046954.400524] systemd-udevd[8340]: starting version 210

```

Any suggestions on where to look next?

Thank you preemptively.

Cheers,

Nathan Zachary

----------

## krinn

I would go with --debug --restart to see if it help get what's going on.

...Last edited by krinn on Thu Mar 13, 2014 6:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *krinn wrote:*   

> My next step would be rename that thread to "systemd is the shit", that's a good way to attract ssuominen attention

 

LoL

----------

## ulenrich

[edit] deleted - off topicLast edited by ulenrich on Tue Mar 11, 2014 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

reply edited out.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *NathanZachary wrote:*   

> Any suggestions on where to look next?

 

I've sometimes had messages about crashing show up in /var/log/messages. 

Note: if you are using systemd, then you would need to look at it's logging output (I don't use it so I don't have any further advice on this point)

----------

## krinn

Ulenrich please, did you miss it ?

 *krinn wrote:*   

> I'm unsure if i should had put plenty  everywhere to make sure anyone understand i'm trying to provoke only smiles there

 

Anon : of course i suck at systemd too  :Smile: 

But to me, i was thinking systemd provide udev service, so one with udev presence imply systemd absence.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *krinn wrote:*   

> But to me, i was thinking systemd provide udev service, so one with udev presence imply systemd absence.

 

I wasn't sure what "systemd-udevd" implied since I use an old version of udev and on my system is shows as just "udevd".

----------

## ulenrich

[edit] deleted - off topicLast edited by ulenrich on Tue Mar 11, 2014 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SamuliSuominen

For starters, enable debugging in /etc/conf.d/udev, like:

```

udev_monitor="YES"

udev_debug="YES"

```

And in /etc/udev/udev.conf, like:

```

udev_log="info"

```

Other possible values are "err" and "debug". Honestly, I'm not sure which would be best in your case, I've managed with "info"

They are listed in bottom of `man systemd-udevd`

You should get various different type of logs in /var/log/messages, /run/udevmonitor.log, /run/udevdebug.log

You might also be hitting a race, on a running system, when you do `/etc/init.d/udev --nodeps restart`, it might be better to take the dive and reboot

Good luck getting more debug information!

----------

## aCOSwt

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Ulenrich please, did you miss it ?
> 
>  *krinn wrote:*   I'm unsure if i should had put plenty  everywhere to make sure anyone understand i'm trying to provoke only smiles there 
> 
> Anon : of course i suck at systemd too 

 

@krinn personellement et très amicalement : Tu veux être sûr que tout le monde comprend que tu ne cherches qu'à faire rire.

Donc... tu sais très bien que tout le monde ne comprendra pas...

alors... à quoi bon ?

Et puis... à mon opinion... et bien... se citer soi-même... ça fait un peu... heu... enfin... tu vois ce que je veux dire...   :Rolling Eyes:  disgracieux!

Finalement, je crois que je préfère quand tu dis des bêtises sur l'optimisation de gcc...   :Wink:  and   :Razz: 

----------

